# Game #26: Phoenix Suns (15-10) @ Portland Trail Blazers (16-10) - 12/18



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Thursday, 10:30PM/8:30PM/7:30PM
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, Oregon
TV:







*
*Previous Game:* *111-103 Win vs NY Knicks*












*Phoenix Suns (15-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















Portland Trail Blazers (15-10) 

Starters: 









[PG] Steve Blake







[SG] Brandon Roy








[SF] Nicolas Batum








[PF] LaMarcus Aldridge







[C] Greg Oden *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #26: Phoenix Suns (15-10) @ Portland Trail Blazers (15-10) - 12/18*

Only thing I can say about this game, it's going to be FUN to watch.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #26: Phoenix Suns (15-10) @ Portland Trail Blazers (15-10) - 12/18*

Hope the Suns build on the bit of momentum that they have right now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #26: Phoenix Suns (15-10) @ Portland Trail Blazers (15-10) - 12/18*

Yeah this is going to be a good one. And I finally get to watch it on TV and not the damn computer lol. Good matchups at every position, lets play more than 7 guys this game though! Get in Lou!!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

While I like that the Suns are going back to running again, I would like them to use the rotation a bit more and not lose the small inklings of defense they learned, since this was one of the problems from past years.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I just watched the Knicks vs Lakers game just now and it was like watching our old team again. So exciting but they only played a 7 man rotation, gave up a lot of offensive rebounds, and let a 15 point lead at half down and lost by 2. I'm sure Knicks fans don't care, all they care about is LeBron and until then watching an exciting team.

We need to find some minutes for Lou and Dudley too though, check out this article on Lou...what a guy.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/12/16/20081216sunsamundson1217.html



> An NBA player might ride a bike at work, hopping on a stationary one if he can't practice. Suns forward and downtown resident Louis Amundson rides a bicycle to work.
> 
> His silver beach cruiser with the bell is like his team. If he is aboard and pedaling, the vehicle - whether it is a bike or the team - is always moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

My little nickname for Amundson is the "wolverine". 

I also like about him is that he is a GOOD hustle player. He's not a guy like Ryan Bowen, who completely sucks. He can actually play, and his hustle feeds into his game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wolverine lol. ****in Seuss


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's a badass nickname, right?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah its pretty badass man. He looks like a wolverine too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 66-59 at the half. 38 pts in that 2nd qrter. 

Shaq 17 pts (7-10).

J-Rich 13 pts (5-8).


And there was a point in the 2nd where Barbosa and Barnes scored most of our pts haha.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Good game so far. Up 66 - 59 at the half. Barnes and Barbosa have done great off the bench so far. Nash hasn't been shooting well, but more importantly, half of Portland's rebounds were offensive. We can create some breathing space if only we box out better and get aggressive on the boards.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And Suns let another guard drop gaudy numbers on them as BRoy ripped them for 52 points. Portland won 124-119.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Sure did... Blake was looking like the Steve Nash out there today lol. Shaq only scored 2 points in the 2nd half i believe. 15 offensive rebounds to Portland = more shot attempts, = eventually bite us in the ***. 

We need a big-time rebounder on this team. I've lost hope of STAT becoming the Howard beast on the boards. But Amare did have a nice 8 assists this game. We can take a surging Barnes and J-Rich continuing a very good start to his Suns career. Cons: The ex 2-time MVP was outplayed, STAT was too little too late (still not bad though) and Shaq was almost a non-factor in the 2nd half from what I saw anyway.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What the ****, Brandon Roy. Just could not be stopped tonight. And what the **** is up with our rotations too, Barbosa played only 17 minutes and I think he outplayed Nash this game. Nash looks so sloppy to me, some of his passes are lazy, and his shot looks a bit off too. Why don't you ****ing rest him damnit Terry Porter stop playing him so much especially when LB looked so good tonight. I can't believe this loss, I just somehow knew they were going to crawl back into things. Nice showing by Barnes, man I love that guy. JRich started off hot too but was pretty much a non factor in the second half. And at least Amare had a sick dunk over Pryzbilla, he always seems to dunk on that fool. Still can't believe this loss though. ****.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

For those of you who missed the dunk......ouch.....I got out of my chair when I saw this and made the face Steph Marbury made when Amare posterized the Kandi Man.


----------

